# Market value of 1998 Trek 5020 - xpost



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

A friend of mine is selling a 1998 Trek 5020 size 52cm. It has the OCLV frame and all Shimano 105 components. The only thing not stock on the bike is the saddle - it was swapped out with a Myata women's ergo saddle.

The condition of the bike is good. It's been sitting in storage for 2 years so it will undoubtedly need a tune-up (and maybe new tires).

Any idea what a fair market value of this bike is?

Thx...Doug


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Here's a 97 Lemond OCLV, Ultegra, that was purchased for $500.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=21094


----------

